# New MSFs or MES in 2008?



## lian_qiu (Nov 7, 2007)

There was an article in the recent Myer Emporium Magazine (Australia), saying there r new MSFs coming out in early 2008. And here are the scanned picture. Note the price is Australian.

Apologies if this has already been mentioned.


----------



## kyoto (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Good news!  I've missed out on all of them except for New Vegas, so I can't wait.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Ohh. Please. Please be NOT nude, or soft shimmery pink. Or chunky.


----------



## frocher (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Especially chunky, I like the smooth soft sheens.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I second second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the above comments. Please no chunky!!! I hope there will be several to choose from! okay this is exciting!


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I'm hoping for a Petticoat type color. I mean I have a Petticoat, but the color is just so gorgeous, so maybe something similar to that but different all the same.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Oh baby


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Ohhhh.....Thanks for posing!  A petticoat type color would be wonderful or maybe a re-release of petticoat?!?!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Something with color payoff.
That isn't gold.
Or brown.
Or glittery.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I'm just hoping for an entire MSF collection! Could you imagine??


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Not too interested in that one.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

omg that one in the picture is so pretty... I know everyone seems to want something different than the golds/bronzes but I love them!!!  Mmm... I'd die if there was a rerelease of gold deposit or so ceylon... just don't be a rerelease of porcelain pink or lightscapade


----------



## user46 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

44 bucks??


----------



## mezzamy (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

yeah $44 australian dollars, we get slaughtered over here when it comes to makeup prices

looks like it's just shot of Gold Spill MSF in that photo

id love to see Stereo Rose released, or anything that is smooth and can be work as a blush, instead of the token bronzer/highlighter shades


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I haven't met a MSF I didn't like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hoping for something duochromish...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I want a peachy one, I want a silvery one, and I want a beigey-brown one. And I HOPPEEE it's the Lightscapade JUST METALLIC formula. =)


----------



## XShear (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I'm just hoping for an entire MSF collection! Could you imagine??_

 

Ah, I'm in LOVE with this idea. I'm missing Lightscapade ... it's so gorgeous!


----------



## talk2mesun (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

has australia seen the release of gold spill and the other one that came out along with northern lights? maybe it's just when they get this collection released since the magazine is australian? 

id love to hear that you guys have already gotten the collection though, so i can happily look forward to new ones.


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

^iawtc

that looks like Gold Spill in the pic


----------



## mezzamy (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_has australia seen the release of gold spill and the other one that came out along with northern lights? maybe it's just when they get this collection released since the magazine is australian? 

id love to hear that you guys have already gotten the collection though, so i can happily look forward to new ones._

 
flashtronic came out in australia a couple of weeks after the US release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so whilst the picture is a shot of Gold Spill, it sounds like they are referring to a new batch of MSF colours that'll be coming out in 2008


----------



## redambition (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

yay! thank you for posting this info.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I want something beige or brown.  Like shooting star with no glitter or chunks.


----------



## Sophia84 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

For the love of God pleeeeeeeeease Mac release a true peachy MSF, like Peaches blush shade!!!! I'm waiting for one many years!


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_For the love of God pleeeeeeeeease Mac release a true peachy MSF, like Peaches blush shade!!!! I'm waiting for one many years!_

 
Yes, this is what I want.  I have glissade but its very close to my Chanel Orchid Rose blush, I would like something a truer peach colour


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I'm hoping for a reddish coral one without glitter!!! Like that's ever gonna happen.


----------



## princess (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

From the article, this may be like Goldplay, where they have a whole collection of MSFs? Hopefully it is, I can't wait!


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Oooh, something to look forward to in the new year!  The Originals isn't exactly enticing me.  I just really really hope, like others have mentioned, there are no glittery chunks in them.  Petticoat's glitter is the most I'd like.  I do hope there'd be some deeper blush colours, like rose, berry or coral.  Something that would show and not just help contour/highlight.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I just want Metal Rock, Gold Deposit, and So Ceylon, although I'd be pleased with just Metal Rock.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You had to know I would bust in here and say that.  Where is the chrous of Metal Rock lusting minions?


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

i'm drooling already.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  since i'll be on a spending freeze (due to the havoc i wreaked this year) i guess i'll have to start squirelling $$ away now so that i don't go through MAC withdrawal!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I just want Metal Rock, Gold Deposit, and So Ceylon, although I'd be pleased with just Metal Rock.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You had to know I would bust in here and say that.  Where is the chrous of Metal Rock lusting minions?_

 
I would love to see Metal Rock too.  I would also love to see a color that fell somewhere between Metal Rock and Gold Deposit.  Man, I just need something DIFFERENT.  Where are the MSFs that just give you a glow?  Why has there been an influx of mineralized disco balls?  And where are the berry, red, coral, peach (although Gold Spill is peach on me) and plum shades?


----------



## jeffreygirl (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I want a peachy one, I want a silvery one, and I want a beigey-brown one. And I HOPPEEE it's the Lightscapade JUST METALLIC formula. =)_

 
I'm hoping for some of the same too...I hope they do a re-promote of MetalRock!


----------



## courters (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Hmm...I haven't found a MSF that works for me, all the ones I've tried have had huge glitter in them.  So if these don't make me look like a disco ball, I will be excited.


----------



## lsperry (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Where is the chrous of Metal Rock lusting minions?_

 
Right here w/you. Although I bought one recently, I seriously need a back-up. I've put a serious dip in mine and have slowed down on using it sooo much!


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

that looks so pretty! wow! I want it!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Ohh, I want a smooth one the color of Dollymix blush!


----------



## frocher (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

A dark pink mixed with peach or red with a fine gold sheen would be awesome.


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

PINK!! I have settled for Bobbi Brown's Peony Shimmerbrick (pretty close to perfect) but if MAC would release a clean, bright, at least a little COOL pink, I would just be in heaven... and no CHUNKY SPARKLES!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I would love to see Metal Rock too. I would also love to see a color that fell somewhere between Metal Rock and Gold Deposit. Man, I just need something DIFFERENT. Where are the MSFs that just give you a glow? Why has there been an influx of mineralized disco balls? And where are the berry, red, coral, peach (although Gold Spill is peach on me) and plum shades? 




_

 
Very true.  In addition to the three I really want, I would love to see some shades that I can wear as a blush.  I can only do so much highlighting, seriously.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I would love to have a few re-releases because I missed out on so many!  Some blush shade would be nice, but because I love color, I kind of want some wild/bright shade--like M'lady MES in the Antiquitease color collection deal!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I completely understand why everyone would want rereleases...I completely missed the so ceylon/pleasureflush/stereo rose/metal rock/gold deposit times...

But I really wish, want, and hope that MAC will take some creative direction and make a product similar to the older versions in color payoff, without going the shimmery nude or pale pale pink or dirty gold brown route. 

These products have a lot of potential to live up to the hype, but not if the same stuff is being released over and over and over again.


----------



## electrostars (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I'm just hoping for an entire MSF collection! Could you imagine??_

 
I had a dream once where the had a MSF only collection that included re-premotes of all the previous released ones, the downside to this in my dream was that they were never EVER going to make/release MSFs (new or old) again. Oh, the horror. lol.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Something with color payoff.
That isn't gold.
Or brown.
Or glittery._

 
*Yeah, seriously!*


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mezzamy* 

 
_yeah $44 australian dollars, we get slaughtered over here when it comes to makeup prices

looks like it's just shot of Gold Spill MSF in that photo

id love to see Stereo Rose released, or anything that is smooth and can be work as a blush, instead of the token bronzer/highlighter shades_

 
If you think you guy's get slaughtered come to New Zealand, $52 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree I love ones that you can use as blushes.


----------



## sora (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

wow, thanks for the info

buttery peach pleaseeee *drool


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Cool!! I can't wait for more colors that aren't bronze or gold. 

*wishes for something like lightscapade or another white/pastel msf*


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I would really love to see some gorgeous bold shades of red, orange, pink, coral, purple etc... with the same texture and fine quality as the MSF Naturals. I'm really sick of the shimmery, glittery, chunkiness. It would be great if MAC had some baked blushes like the brand Pupa.


----------



## seabird (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

aaah i hope they release pink ones or one like lightscapade, i hate the gold ones they keep releasing.

am i the only one that likes the glitter?


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

YAY! i really dont need a new MSF, but they are so pretty!

Seabird - I LOVE the glitter ones too!


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Yay, I'm excited!  I NEED to buy a MSF for my collection!  They ALWAYS sellout so fast!  I have to act quick this time!


----------



## dreamqueen (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I'm just hoping for an entire MSF collection! Could you imagine??_

 

OMG! I would love that!


----------



## xskankbynumbers (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Am I nuts?
"This range of shimmering pressed powders, with swirls of highlighting and bronzing shades, seemed to find its way into most makeup artists' kits this year. There is, at present, a line-up of limited edition shades set for release *UNTIL* early 2008."
Especially considering that pic looks like Goldspill, I don't really think they're telling you there's going to be new ones coming out in 2008.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Very true.  In addition to the three I really want, I would love to see some shades that I can wear as a blush.  I can only do so much highlighting, seriously._

 
I agree.  I can't use any of the MSFs I have as blush, maybe with the exception of Metal Rock.


----------



## caroni99 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xskankbynumbers* 

 
_Am I nuts?
"This range of shimmering pressed powders, with swirls of highlighting and bronzing shades, seemed to find its way into most makeup artists' kits this year. There is, at present, a line-up of limited edition shades set for release *UNTIL* early 2008."
Especially considering that pic looks like Goldspill, I don't really think they're telling you there's going to be new ones coming out in 2008._

 
Hmmm...good point...though it says "set for release" soooo


----------



## Sprout (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_Ah, I'm in LOVE with this idea. I'm missing Lightscapade ... it's so gorgeous!_

 
Honestly, that's the best highlighter ever.  I didn't think much of it at first, then tried it and was won over.  Find one!!!


----------



## threefourtime (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xskankbynumbers* 

 
_Am I nuts?
"This range of shimmering pressed powders, with swirls of highlighting and bronzing shades, seemed to find its way into most makeup artists' kits this year. There is, at present, a line-up of limited edition shades set for release *UNTIL* early 2008."
Especially considering that pic looks like Goldspill, I don't really think they're telling you there's going to be new ones coming out in 2008._

 

I'm pretty sure you're right. The magazine is just trying to emphasize the exclusive-ness of the products. The phrase "at present" indicates that they have been released already. I believe it's probably referring to the MSFs from the Flashtronic release.


----------



## ambidextrous (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_I'm hoping for a Petticoat type color. I mean I have a Petticoat, but the color is just so gorgeous, so maybe something similar to that but different all the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

did you try Pink Opal or Pink Bronze Pigment as a blush? The first gives the same glow as Petticoat, just a tad pinker. If you add Pink Bronze you'll warm the pink sheen up.


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Another vote for Petticoat here... or something like it! Northern Light was kind of a let down


----------



## AlarmAgent (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xskankbynumbers* 

 
_Am I nuts?
"This range of shimmering pressed powders, with swirls of highlighting and bronzing shades, seemed to find its way into most makeup artists' kits this year. There is, at present, a line-up of limited edition shades set for release *UNTIL* early 2008."
Especially considering that pic looks like Goldspill, I don't really think they're telling you there's going to be new ones coming out in 2008._

 

I think you are exactly right, which is a darn shame! I don't have a single MSF, but I toyed with the idea of buying Lightscapade for it's entire release, and then when I finally got the courage to go all-in with my 24.50, it's gone! Waah.   From then on, it's been solid golds and browns, all gorgeous sure, but hard to use for those of us below even the NW/NC15 range.  

So, my vote goes towards lighter pastels, and this is insane, but maybe a color-correcting batch? Lavenders, greens, yellows, blues, et cetera. The powders seem sheer enough that it may work? Or I'm just crazy.  Lightscapade had some veining like that though, didn't it?


----------



## Glassdoll (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

as long as it doesn't have huge chunky glitter in it, i'll be happy.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I've been wanting to try these out! Thanks for posting this up! =)


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlarmAgent* 

 
_So, my vote goes towards lighter pastels, and this is insane, but *maybe a color-correcting batch? Lavenders, greens, yellows, blues, et cetera.* The powders seem sheer enough that it may work? Or I'm just crazy.  Lightscapade had some veining like that though, didn't it?_

 
That would be AWESOME! I would totally get them. The pro correcting powders and the correcting concealers are ok but tend to go chalky on me. The MSF "glaze" look would be gorgeous!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xskankbynumbers* 

 
_Am I nuts?
"This range of shimmering pressed powders, with swirls of highlighting and bronzing shades, seemed to find its way into most makeup artists' kits this year. There is, at present, a line-up of limited edition shades set for release *UNTIL* early 2008."
Especially considering that pic looks like Goldspill, I don't really think they're telling you there's going to be new ones coming out in 2008._

 
I just think it's poorly worded.


----------



## nausea (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

well maybe that magazine was indid a bit confusing but its not like we dont know that there WILL be msfs coming out later in 2008
and when they will.. if they are goin to be brown/bronze/golden ones...
im goin to SCREAM!


----------



## lian_qiu (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xskankbynumbers* 

 
_Am I nuts?
"This range of shimmering pressed powders, with swirls of highlighting and bronzing shades, seemed to find its way into most makeup artists' kits this year. There is, at present, a line-up of limited edition shades set for release *UNTIL* early 2008."
Especially considering that pic looks like Goldspill, I don't really think they're telling you there's going to be new ones coming out in 2008._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_Hmmm...good point...though it says "set for release" soooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *threefourtime* 

 
_I'm pretty sure you're right. The magazine is just trying to emphasize the exclusive-ness of the products. The phrase "at present" indicates that they have been released already. I believe it's probably referring to the MSFs from the Flashtronic release._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlarmAgent* 

 
_I think you are exactly right, which is a darn shame! I don't have a single MSF, but I toyed with the idea of buying Lightscapade for it's entire release, and then when I finally got the courage to go all-in with my 24.50, it's gone! Waah.   From then on, it's been solid golds and browns, all gorgeous sure, but hard to use for those of us below even the NW/NC15 range.  

So, my vote goes towards lighter pastels, and this is insane, but maybe a color-correcting batch? Lavenders, greens, yellows, blues, et cetera. The powders seem sheer enough that it may work? Or I'm just crazy.  Lightscapade had some veining like that though, didn't it?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I just think it's poorly worded._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nausea* 

 
_well maybe that magazine was indid a bit confusing but its not like we dont know that there WILL be msfs coming out later in 2008
and when they will.. if they are goin to be brown/bronze/golden ones...
im goin to SCREAM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm pretty sure the magazine is NOT referring to Flashtronic. Because Flashtronic was released quite a few months ago in Australia. We were only a few weeks behind the US. And I haven't seen any leftovers at stores. And this magazine was released for Summer 2007 Australia. And right now, it's still Spring here. Summer in the southern hemisphere is Dec-Feb-ish (when u guys have ur winter)

HTH


----------



## velvetfetish (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I know MAC likes to release the same types of collections at the same times of the year... Gold Play and A Muse, their MSF-heavy collections, were both released in July. So the "early 2008" release date seems weird to me, unless MAC is trying to throw us off by having the new MSFs come out earlier in the year! I HOPE there's some MSF action coming up, but maybe I just don't want to get my hopes up and be dissapointed with like, a million brown/gold MSFs that make me look like a ball of sparkle-dirt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then if Stereo Rose or Petticoat get re-released... I may have to camp overnight at The Bay and max out my credit card... oh dear.


----------



## Joke (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NoAddedSugar* 

 
_Yes, this is what I want.  I have glissade but its very close to my Chanel Orchid Rose blush, I would like something a truer peach colour_

 
Me too!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

It'd be nice if they could do a permenant range of MSF's. Bring back some of the older colours!


----------



## SMMY (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

For the last couple of years, MAC released MSFs in summer and winter, excluding the occasional repromote like New Vegas. I am kind of surprised that it looks like they aren't releasing any at the end of December, like in years past (High Tea, Lingerie and Danse).


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I would really love to see some gorgeous bold shades of red, orange, pink, coral, purple etc... with the same texture and fine quality as the MSF Naturals. I'm really sick of the shimmery, glittery, chunkiness. It would be great if MAC had some baked blushes like the brand Pupa._

 
Those baked blushes from Pupa are great, I wish MAC would release some of their regular (sheertone) blushes as a MSF.  

A light matte bronzer in baked form would also be great. The regular bronzers like Golden are just too dark for me.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_For the last couple of years, MAC released MSFs in summer and winter, excluding the occasional repromote like New Vegas. I am kind of surprised that it looks like they aren't releasing any at the end of December, like in years past (High Tea, Lingerie and Danse)._

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *velvetfetish* 

 
_I know MAC likes to release the same types of collections at the same times of the year... Gold Play and A Muse, their MSF-heavy collections, were both released in July. So the "early 2008" release date seems weird to me, unless MAC is trying to throw us off by having the new MSFs come out earlier in the year! I HOPE there's some MSF action coming up, but maybe I just don't want to get my hopes up and be dissapointed with like, a million brown/gold MSFs that make me look like a ball of sparkle-dirt.

But then if Stereo Rose or Petticoat get re-released... I may have to camp overnight at The Bay and max out my credit card... oh dear._

 
I think MAC is switching things up.  Look at the re-release of New Vegas with McQueen and the MES that came out with both Flashtronic and Antiquitease.  However there is no December MSF release.  I wouldn't be suprised to see some in January.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xskankbynumbers* 

 
_Am I nuts?
"This range of shimmering pressed powders, with swirls of highlighting and bronzing shades, seemed to find its way into most makeup artists' kits this year. There is, at present, a line-up of limited edition shades set for release *UNTIL* early 2008."
Especially considering that pic looks like Goldspill, I don't really think they're telling you there's going to be new ones coming out in 2008._

 
That could be, so far this year we've had 7.  Was there any information about how many would be released?  This year's colors were...
1. Glissade
2. Lightscapade
3. Shimpagne
4. Global Glow
5. Northern Lights
6. Goldspill
7. New Vegas


----------



## syrene78 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

This magazine is so vague! 
What a tease!
I want to know!!!


----------



## panther27 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think MAC is switching things up. Look at the re-release of New Vegas with McQueen and the MES that came out with both Flashtronic and Antiquitease. However there is no December MSF release. I wouldn't be suprised to see some in January._

 
EXACTLY what I was thinking!!!!!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_For the love of God pleeeeeeeeease Mac release a true peachy MSF, like Peaches blush shade!!!! I'm waiting for one many years!_

 
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS please!!


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

BUMPing this thread to see if anyone has any more info on these? If they are in fact new ones coming out, i neeeed more info!!! hehe


----------



## shar7 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Wow, i can't wait, these are my FAVS!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anybody know if we can expect any new MSFs or Mineralize e/s in 2008? (Apart from the MSFs in N collection.)


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 15, 2008)

I really hope that there are new MSFs coming out this year!!  But later on,; my wallet needs to recoop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As far as MES go, I am fine either way because the holiday 07 ones turned me off to them.  Way too much effort for mine to show up.


----------



## matsubie (Mar 15, 2008)

that's what i've been trying to find out. 
i've been out of the mac scene for a while so i missed out on all the msfs.

if anyone has any info, pls share!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm hoping there'll be some more MES.


----------



## clamster (Mar 16, 2008)

I hope they repromote some of the older MSF's.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 16, 2008)

I hope for some different color MSFs that we haven't seen before.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 16, 2008)

I sure hope so even if they are repromotes.


----------



## SMMY (Mar 16, 2008)

I would love to see a true mid warm pink MSF. Or even a coral one would be lovely.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 16, 2008)

Please just any MSF's MAC please!!! Especially the HTF ones so i don't have to be discouraged when i see them on eBay for over $100!!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 16, 2008)

i want the color of stereo rose with the texture and nonglitterness of warmed... oh baby!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 16, 2008)

Light Flush really turned me onto MSFs, New Vegas (my first foray into the world of mac msfs turned me off--glittery disco ball). It gives me what Bobbi Brown's shimmer bricks consistently give me, lightly coloured shimmery highlights! Please more shimmery msfs MAC! And you can have my wallet!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 16, 2008)

lightscipadee please repromote!! <3


----------



## liv (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm indifferent.  These just don't do anything for me.  I tried the N Collection ones, McQueen (I know, no early ones, but if they aren't the same quality, I'm not keen on buying them now anyway), and they just aren't for me.  And the MES were a flakey mess on me, I didn't even bother with them after playing with them at the counter.  I wish MAC would make them a little denser, or something, so they wouldn't fly everywhere.

Oh well, two less things to worry about buying!


----------



## TheOnlyCrystal (Mar 17, 2008)

In my last Mac Live Chat, the Artist told me that there are not going to be any MSFs until April, but I do not know if that is meant that there will be some after April?

I would love to see a *cool red MSF*!
That would be great, I think the MSFs came out were all pink/brown/coral.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheOnlyCrystal* 

 
_In my last Mac Live Chat, the Artist told me that there are not going to be any MSFs until April, but I do not know if that is meant that there will be some after April?

I would love to see a *cool red MSF*!
That would be great, I think the MSFs came out were all pink/brown/coral._

 
Not until April? So maybe we can expect new MSFs in the May collection Naughty Nauticals? There still aren't any information about this collection! Or in the 3 part summer collection? Would be great!


----------



## rocking chick (Mar 17, 2008)

I will like to have more MES eg. a collection like Flashtronic (with all MES and MSF)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_I will like to have more MES eg. a collection like Flashtronic (with all MES and MSF)_


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Its weird but I preferred the MES from Antiquitease more than Flashtronic (I think its the two colour choices, for me my ether and lovestone are just hot messes.....lol I pick up all colours. Easier for me to isolate one, the other, or mix the two from Antiquitease. 

It was weird, before N collection came out i had mentioned how there were new msfs with that collection, and the MA didn't believe me, saying there prob wouldn't be anything til summer. Well I'm hoping we were both right, I that there were with N Collection, and that we get some in summer (Maybe that huge 3 parter would def have, no? I mean with something so huge, wouldn't it be an array of all products?)


----------



## geeko (Mar 17, 2008)

I only hope that the next batch of msfs that they are going to come out with has less gritty glitters and are more pigmented to be used as face colors by THEMSELVES.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_I only hope that the next batch of msfs that they are going to come out with has less gritty glitters and are more pigmented to be used as face colors by THEMSELVES._

 
I agree.  I can only use So Ceylon as an actual face color.  I love Metal Rock but it's a bit too glittery.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 17, 2008)

I am hoping for one the color of Dollymix blush, or Sweetness BPB, or Fashion Frenzy or Don't be Shy or....  you know, that color family!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2008)

This was my MAC live chat today:

*Susanne: *Hello, I would like to know if there are any new MSFs released in the coming collections?
*Amy: *While we appreciate your interest in future collections, regrettably, we are unable to provide you with detailed information beyond the current collections. I apologize for the inconvenience. 
*Susanne: *Thanks! Then I will hope for some new MSFs this year. 
*Amy: *Thank you so much, Susanne. They are very popular so I'm sure you are going to see more this year!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was told by a mua that I should expect to see new msf's towards the beginning of summer


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 19, 2008)

I suspect if there will be any new/repromoted ones, it will be with the July collection.  For the past few years, the July collections have had them...  I got my first ones with Amuse in July 2006 and then again with Flashtronic in July 2007.  Usually it is December/January and again in July


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 20, 2008)

MAC, no more brown, beigy ones!!! they look muddy on me!! I need a true blue-ish pink one!!


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_I hope they repromote some of the older MSF's._

 







So do I. Especially some of the HTF ones.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 

 
_ I need a true blue-ish pink one!!_


----------



## TheOnlyCrystal (Apr 17, 2008)

Has anybody seen pics of MSFs in the summer collection? 
I am wondering, if Mac really does not bring out some this summer....

I would love to have a red and and a true pink one, PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd love Lightscapade to be re-promoted. I really want it.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 17, 2008)

yes i hope new MSF's come out this summer and spring i am addicted to them


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

ohh i love to hear that there will be new MSFS for 2008


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I'd love Lightscapade to be re-promoted. I really want it._

 
I agree!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 17, 2008)

And another vote for Lightscapade!


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 17, 2008)

Me too for Lightscapade!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 17, 2008)

me three for Lightscapade


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2008)

Dear MAC, 

please note that there are some lovely customers who wish a repromote of MSF Lightscapade! We would definitely buy it.


----------



## starz (Apr 17, 2008)

Same here, I always go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 back to my lightscapade unless I am REALLY tanned!!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Dear MAC, 

please note that there are some lovely customers who wish a repromote of MSF Lightscapade! We would definitely buy it.




_

 
I think I would buy a few if they brought it out again. I love the look of it and love the MSF's I have.


----------



## lsperry (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I'd love Lightscapade to be re-promoted. I really want it._

 
Have you tried a CCO or the GBNF program? I know they were at some counters, like FOREVER, and some members reported seeing them in CCO's during the Fall/Winter months. 

And contrary to what it says on the website, MAC does do searches on LE products. If you call and they tell you they don't do it, hang up and call back 'til you get a different operator who'll take your request.....


----------



## amber_j (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd love a MSF that's slightly darker than Warmed. Because I'm dark skinned I found Warmed to be a bit ashy on me. So I didn't buy it. Which I totally regret now as I'm sure I could've played around with it to work something out. So a repromote of Warmed and something with a bit more depth would be great!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 18, 2008)

If you've ever noticed,.. MAC tends to anniversary their collections,... Barbie/Fafi etc,... Goldplay came out in July,..Amuse was in July,...Avant Gold in July,...Flashtronic,.. in July again,...my suggestion would be this,.. keep your eyes peeled for July to see something new in the mineralized department as a collection. Please note that while I work for MAC freelance I do not have any sourced information but am just pointing out that they are patternistic.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 18, 2008)

I really want more, more, more MES! They are too fab but need a better color selection!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also never got my hands on any MSFs so I would love to try, and buy, them.


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks for the synopsis glittergoddess, I haven't been buying mac for a year yet so I'm not sure how this all works, but its nice to know they kind of have a pattern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like some more fluidlines AND msfs!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 18, 2008)

If MAC were to re-release Lightscapade I think I would literally buy like five because: 1) its like the perfect highlighter for me 2) its just gorgeous to look at 3) its MAC!  lol

And I would love an orchidy or lavendary MSF!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_lightscipadee please repromote!! <3_

 
Lightscpade is floating around CCS/CCO's as we speak.  Maybe you could check out your local CCS/CCO or try to have some one CP it for you.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2008)

I think Lightscpade is to those with fair complexions what Metal Rock is to those with deeper complexions in terms of what we want to see repromoted.  But realistically, I don't think we'll see either, especially not Lightscpade.  It only came out a winter ago and seriously, it's really not that hard to find.  The mere fact that it's still floating around in what seems like moderate quantities (I have seen it a counters and CCS's) speaks to it's relative popularity.


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope MAC comes out with a warm peachy/apricot colour with golden veining ... i'd be all over that =)


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
I'd like some more fluidlines AND msfs!_

 
I completely agree! I would dance for more fluidlines, oh, would I dance...


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 20, 2008)

dont worry girls im 90% sure you will see some by the end of the year. im pretty sure with all the crazy hype and rave on specktra them will come out with something if not we will raise HELL....

it seems to be a annual item to launch by now dont u agree


----------



## kiss (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish stereo rose and petticoat would return or some pink MSF with the texture of shimpagne!!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 20, 2008)

I am wondering if they will ever make a line of permanent MSFs. Wouldn't it be a big seller for MAC to have a regular line of permanent MSF and release a few LE ones with select collections like in the Decmeber and July ones?  I just hate to think that one day my lightscapades will run out and I can't get another one.  They are sooooo popular that I can't see why MAC has not done this yet.  

I know that they are time consuming to make but it would make a lot of MAC addicts happy!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 27, 2008)

Some news here : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f250/new-mac-rel...msf-duo-96441/


----------



## melliquor (Apr 27, 2008)

We should be getting them in July if their stick to their routine.  I hope we get more than the duo.  I didn't like Lightscapade.  It didn't show up on me at all.  I am hoping they repromote Stereo Rose, Metal Rock, Pleasureflush, So Ceylon.  I have Stereo Rose and LOVE it and would buy 5 backups but the others... I don't have yet and WANT them.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I am hoping we have news soon.  We usually hear about them around May sometime.  We should be getting them in July if they stick to previous collection dates. 

I am hoping for lots of repromotes... Stereo Rose, Pleasureflush, So Ceylon, Metal Rock and some new ones.  I would love a peach or dark pink one.  NO GLITTER!!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

Here are already the first news:

http://specktra.net/f250/new-mac-rel...msf-duo-96441/

I hope they repromote some older MSFs with the duos!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

* second the no glitter *


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I second a peach or dark pink one!

And I wonder how the new Colour Forms Powders compare to MSFs?


----------



## a_star (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: New MSFs for Early 2008*

I dont own any MSF yet, but im willing to just get any for the sake of having one.


----------

